# Looking for Deep-Fried Chicken Recipe



## kolson315 (Jul 27, 2005)

I am looking for recipe to deep-fry chicken in my outdoor "turkey fryer".  Have tried a couple of times and burnt the breading to get the chicken done.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## TomW (Jul 27, 2005)

Are you using whole birds or cut up pieces?

Tom


----------



## Raine (Jul 27, 2005)

What kind of oil and what temp are you using?


----------



## kolson315 (Jul 27, 2005)

kolson315 said:
			
		

> I am looking for recipe to deep-fry chicken in my outdoor "turkey fryer". Have tried a couple of times and burnt the breading to get the chicken done. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


I have been using cut up pieces temperature has varied 375 first time 350 second time.  I am looking for a proven temp. and time please.


----------

